# getting a hedgie farmiliar with multiple people



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

As most of you know by now since i have posted like 5 times to this very helpful forum, I am getting my 8 week old male hedgehog this sunday 

I plan on handling him every day and I have his cage setup and food and everything in order

But my boyfriend wants him to be comfortable with him too, what is everyone’s experiences with getting hedgies familiar with multiple people? he would be able to handle the hedgehog at least 4 days a week. What do you think?

Also, i know hedgehogs usually sleep a lot when you first bring them home, but should i be handling him right away every day?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Give him the first 24 hours or so to settle into his new home and cage. Once you've given him a day or two to adjust a bit to the environment change, you can start handling him in the evenings. Aim for handling him for at least half an hour each night, more if you can manage it. The more you hold him, the more likely he'll bond with you and get used you quicker.
You'll only introduce one new person at a time. You don't want to stress him out with too many new things at once. Once he gets used to you a bit, then you can start to introduce your boyfriend to him. It also may depend a bit on your hedgehog's personality. If he tends to be quite shy and has a hard time getting used to you, give him more time before trying to introduce your boyfriend. If he seems to be a friendly hedgehog, you could start a bit sooner.


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay thanks 

That was what I had planned I just didnt want to hear that it is unlikely that they will bond with more than one person, I wont let my boyfriend handle him for the first while I really dont want to scare my little boy


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Another thing i would suggest is, just as you will want to put a shirt with your scent on it in the cage with him for the first little while when he is getting used to you out one of your boyfriends shirts in the cage for 2-3 days before he starts handleing him. This will get the hedgie used to his scent so he knows that your boyfriend isnt a predator.


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

good idea, im sure i have 20 of his shirts on my floor anyways maybe putting one in the hedgehog cage would teach him to clean up his stuff too haha double positive!

thanks


----------

